# POE status Local 11



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Once they get rolling on the Rams stadium, you guy's will empty the books. I'll be watching, and might travel your way once they start manning up.


----------



## gfromthep (May 25, 2017)

joebanana said:


> Once they get rolling on the Rams stadium, you guy's will empty the books. I'll be watching, and might travel your way once they start manning up.


@joebanana before I went into my interview there was a guy there that told me he scored an 82 and he started 3 months after the interview. I called ETI and asked them about it she said she can't give me any type of time frame. But I'm hoping I can start soon I need to change my whole situation in life. I hate my job and living on the couch at my moms house. My name is Gerrin man hopefully We'll cross paths or something in the long run


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

gfromthep said:


> @joebanana before I went into my interview there was a guy there that told me he scored an 82 and he started 3 months after the interview. I called ETI and asked them about it she said she can't give me any type of time frame. But I'm hoping I can start soon I need to change my whole situation in life. I hate my job and living on the couch at my moms house. My name is Gerrin man hopefully We'll cross paths or something in the long run


It's a fickle business. I was on a job before I even started school. Sometimes we'll have 200 guys on book 1 for months. But you have the advantage, apprentices get work before the journeymen most times.


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

I got the call 4 months after my interview, work slowed down a bit since the rain came thru. Good luck


----------



## Glaraj (Jul 4, 2017)

In regards to local 11 How big are the boot camp classes(number of students)? The POE list was updated and my rank is rather high I think (398) and I'm trying to gauge the probability if I would even be called with my ranking. Also anything I could study or do in the meantime to prepare in case I do get called? You're help is greatly appreciated! 

Thanks! G


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

my boot camp had 48, only 40 made it. I worked for a non union contractor as a helper between the time i had my interview to when i got called in.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Glaraj said:


> In regards to local 11 How big are the boot camp classes(number of students)? The POE list was updated and my rank is rather high I think (398) and I'm trying to gauge the probability if I would even be called with my ranking. Also anything I could study or do in the meantime to prepare in case I do get called? You're help is greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks! G


Welcome aboard!

Best of luck in your endeavor!


----------



## jvtejeda (Aug 14, 2017)

@gfromthep @Glaraj did you guys get the call yet? I just interviewed this past weekend. have my fingers crossed its soon


----------

